# Northrop F-5 Display Mira Mar Marine Corps Base, San Diego, CA



## skeeter (Aug 7, 2010)

Stopped off at this little free museum this morning and was fortunate to be there when the F-5 cockpit was open for display. Will be posting two photos taken from the outside and five taken as I sat inside the cockpit. I then had to "eject" to make room for others. Photos taken with a Droid SmartPhone, five megapixel camera. Bought sixty dollars worth of books while I was there to help support the museum. Books are about the Banshee, the Fury, the Mig-15 (all Korean war vintage jet fighters) and a fourth one about the legendary F6F Hellcat. Two exterior shots on this post, then the five of the cockpit next post.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 7, 2010)

front left of instrument panel
front right of instrument panel
mid front of instrument panel
left side panel
right side panel


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice pics Skeeter. Can't say much for your legs though!

Thanks!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 7, 2010)

I know, I need to shave them!


----------

